# Drwaf Cuttle fish



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone know where i can buy a Dwarf cuttlefish? Or have seen it.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

John gets the eggs from time to time. It's the same supplier for a yuma shipment.  Just keep in mind you will HAVE to spend several hundred dollars on weekly live mysis shipments until they are old enough to eat bigger food.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

corpusse said:


> John gets the eggs from time to time. It's the same supplier for a yuma shipment. Just keep in mind you will HAVE to spend several hundred dollars on weekly live mysis shipments until they are old enough to eat bigger food.


Thanks I will do more reading first


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you tried seafood section in Chinatown? I saw a dude's tank who bought all kinds of inverts for his tank from Chinatown seafood live section. 

And there was a guy in HK who brought in exotic looking clams from seafood markets in Japan! You never know what you can get!

I remember seeing gorgeous big groupers in fresh seafood restaurants in Asia. Give that a shot.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Sepia Bandensis are not food. You are thinking of Sepia Officinalis.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

No live cuttle fish in china town if so it will sell out fast.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

corpusse said:


> Sepia Bandensis are not food. You are thinking of Sepia Officinalis.


can the dwarf one not be eaten too? I love stir fried cuttlefish. Been a long time I had this. . Well this is a pet I know but it's not like dogs and cats. Just fish. I eat those groupers that are so pretty too.



simba said:


> No live cuttle fish in china town if so it will sell out fast.


really! they can ship everything else live. Interesting. I personally would love to see live clams from Japan. That would be sooooooooooo awesome.


----------

